# Wild Camping Spots overseas



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Enter any spots you know in this topic thread


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added a Wild Camping spots in Portugal document to the http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat4.html Downloads Section.

Thanks go to Don Madge for this excellent useful document


----------

